# How do you know when to replace springs?



## adroga (Sep 16, 2005)

I am in the process of replacing my 93 stock springs with some kyb-gr2's and doing the mounts while I am at it.

I see my spring look rusty at the ends, but its just superficial. The paint is flaking off.

Can I clean the up and repaint them? Would it make a difference?

Being on a budget that I have surpassed by needing to do the mounts also would make spring purchasing very tough right now. I am saying this since whenever I ask a question on a forum the first answer is always.. buy a new one and replace.

is it necessary at this point?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the only time it's really necessary to buy new springs is if the old ones are sagging or damaged.. if you just have some superficial rust on them, I wouldn't worry about it and just swap the springs. don't even bother painting because it's just going to flake off.


----------



## adroga (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you matt


----------

